# 29 gallon tank?



## DR_Bombay (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello this is my first post here and i need some advice..... currently i have two 29 gallon tanks.....i have only one set up with 2 red bellied p's in there....i plan on keeping them in there for their whole life.....how many more could i put in there??? is 2 almost to many right now?........oh and yes one more question my Ps are about 3" long right now and one of their bellies is starting to fill out red.....but the other one which is the same length and just a little smaller in width is almost a pearl white silver color and his fins are all red but no coloring as of yet on his belly. he doesnt have any yellow gold color on his gills either.... ill just say the other ones alot more dark. this one gets picked on a little by the more muture looking one but he will fight back a bit....im thinking that there is 3 reasons for being different. 1 possibly the female 2. different type of pirhana 3. they mixed a batch of fry with one a week or 2 older?????? what do you guys think?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

none. put one in the other 29g or one will die soon most likely. for life a 75g is needed


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

i would say a 55 would be good for a long time, people have kept five in a 55 with like no plants or decorations so i think they would be set in a 55


----------



## Squwigy (Oct 4, 2004)

If you want to get more get a bigger tank. You should get a bigger tank even if you don't get more.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

redbelly4 said:


> i would say a 55 would be good for a long time, people have kept five in a 55 with like no plants or decorations so i think they would be set in a 55


 Please dont listen to him , your fish will just die ...

First off, Welcome Aboard








And 29 gallon is not a good size for piranha unless you have 1 specimen in there .
A 55 is ok for 3 reds for a while but not for life ...
Pygos need 20 gallons apiece so 55 is pushing it alittle with 3 , 60 gallons is better ..
To answer your question FOR LIFE







Like thats gonna happen ..
100 gallon is probably the way to be IMO ...
And if you wanted to add more you could without having to upgrade ..

My reccommendation to you is get another red and upgrade to at least a 60 gallon and or above to a 100 for Life


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> redbelly4 said:
> 
> 
> > i would say a 55 would be good for a long time, people have kept five in a 55 with like no plants or decorations so i think they would be set in a 55
> ...


 dunno about that harley!!!!!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > redbelly4 said:
> ...


 me either shutter13. i think he could be ok with a 55 gal. they would be better off in a 75 gal but to say they will die in a 55 is not true in all cases


----------



## DR_Bombay (Oct 4, 2004)

mmm thanks for the advice..... i might sell one of my 29 gallon tanks soon and put some money towards the fund then get it when i move into a bigger place. for now ill put one in one in each tank......how long would that be good for them untill theyre about 8" or what?......oh and yes i figured that a 29 was barley good enough cause i asked the store manager from where i bought them and he said that should be good for awhile they just wont grow as fast......yeah i have a friend who has one in like a 12 gallon and hes 4" or 5" long i feel sorry for it he cant even move around......he used to have another one in the same tank untill the other ate him..... im thinking of maybe selling my 29 to him....oh and yeah can i put a plecostomas or however the spelling is on that in my tank with them....mine gets dirty and i thought that it would help a bit.......i know people that have them in there tanks with their P's but im still not sure if theyre lucky or they just work out together.....what do you think?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

pelcos and everything else usually just become lunch. They also create more wast then thel clean up imo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > redbelly4 said:
> ...


 Ok you guys , and Pinchy

Its called Overcrowding , 5 in a 55 ?
they need 20 gallons apiece are you guys Dis-illused ???
Seriously Just because you guys think in your little minds that its ok DOSENT MAKE IT OK .
So please stop the crap ......
What Im saying is that they can die due to Aggression , AKA Cannibalism , Territorailism, trust I know , I have seen it from personnal expierence , But hey the guidelines that are set up for us dont mean Squat right ? You guys can do whatever you like right ? Why even have Guidelines with these fish when guys like you dont even have the brain power to follow it , everybody thinks that Oh since I think it will work , it'll work ....WRONG there are scientists here and other Very intelligent people who set these guidelines up , so by not going by what was laid out for us to me is just a slap in there face and everybody else that decides to help you .

So when your fish Get eaten I dont want to see a girlie post like OMG My fish got eaten today because I was a idiot and overstocked my 55 with too many specimen .

Here is a Hint








Maybe you guys should read up alittle before giving out bogus information ...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

any tank that is 4'+ in length 16-18" in height and 12-18" in depth (not water depth but 3D depth) that would make it suitable for a group of piranha. Those are minimums and acceptable by the respected hobbyist. Redbellies will get to be 6" in 6 mo in a tank that size.

*never keep 2 pygos together!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 didnt mean to stir up bad blood here!! i was just saying that his fish wouldnt all the sudden DIE if they were in a 55 for awhile...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


 I have 14 in a 120 and they are happier than I. Go for the 5 in the 55, by the time they grow to about 7-8 inches you will have already sold them!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> any tank that is 4'+ in length 16-18" in height and 12-18" in depth (not water depth but 3D depth) that would make it suitable for a group of piranha. Those are minimums and acceptable by the respected hobbyist.











People, don't focus on gallonage too much: there are 50g tanks with a 40x16x20" footprint, perfectly suitable for a solo piranha, but there are also 50g high and/or hexagon tanks that are only good for angelfish, but most certainly not for piranha's.
If someone says "I have a 50g", do you know what kind of tank (s)he has? No (unless you're a psychic)!

So do yourself (and others) a favor and mention the tank's dimensions, and not the amount of gallons...

btw: I second what Traumatic said, except that for a shoal, imo. a tank should be at least 16" deep (natts and cariba can reach more than 12" in length, piraya even much more), but preferably 20".


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No bad blood at all I still love you guys








And I wasent saying they would just up and die either , maybe I should have been more clear , than to just say dont do it they'll die ...











> I have 14 in a 120


This does not pertain to tanks over 100 gallons , you can stretch it alittle on tanks of this size ....but 14 in a 120 ,







I have seen Worse though







(My cousin )


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> No bad blood at all I still love you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its good, although there has been some trouble with them nipping at eachother. I have the filtration down, and now i have to come up with a feeding routine!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

timmy said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > No bad blood at all I still love you guys
> ...


Whats the Routine like now ?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Here is a Hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank harley, well said this quote should be PINNED!!!!









and to redbelly4's comment, 5 would NOT be ok in a 55 for a long time, at the most,,, they could maybe kept in there until the hit the 5" mark than it is a MUST to upgrade tank size


----------

